# Where to purchase a new trolling motor?



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Anyone have somewhere they have purchased a motor other than BP, Gander or Cabelas? 

I see a bunch of places on the Internet but wondered how many places are reputable ?

Looking to buy a 24v Xi5 with GPS


----------



## Ant_Legal_Hookers (Aug 16, 2015)

Godzuki86 said:


> Anyone have somewhere they have purchased a motor other than BP, Gander or Cabelas?
> 
> I see a bunch of places on the Internet but wondered how many places are reputable ?
> 
> Looking to buy a 24v Xi5 with GPS


Trolling motors.net seems to be the cheapest...I had a question and the owner, Clayton, actually called me back and was very informative. I am outfitting my new skiff now and i will be placing an order for a new Minn Kota next week...


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

Boemarine.com price matches anything. Just shoot them an email with the link for any advertised price. Have outfitted 3 boats using them. Their customer service is top notch.


----------



## Featherweight (Jan 7, 2020)

I am no help I have always bought from BP. They usually have best price and or a promotion. West Marine is terrible. My local hardware store was pretty good until the motors got so complicated and electronic.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Got mine from Factoryoutletstore.com with no real issues.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I bought my first from trollingmotors.net and thought at first this is a fishy site but was surprised how fast it got here. I bought my second from BPS last year when there was a shortage and it got here faster than i thought. I would say it all depends on who has stuff in stock right now. I figured with BPS being a very large retailer they are probably going to get stuff in stock first.


----------



## Raulie Hurtado (Nov 29, 2021)

YnR said:


> Boemarine.com price matches anything. Just shoot them an email with the link for any advertised price. Have outfitted 3 boats using them. Their customer service is top notch.


Good info!


----------



## Samwright (12 mo ago)

csnaspuck said:


> I bought my first from trollingmotors.net and thought at first this is a fishy site but was surprised how fast it got here. I bought my second from BPS last year when there was a shortage and it got here faster than i thought. I would say it all depends on who has stuff in stock right now. I figured with BPS being a very large retailer they are probably going to get stuff in stock first.


Did BPS do the install on it?
Do you know what they charge to do the install?


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Samwright said:


> Did BPS do the install on it?
> Do you know what they charge to do the install?


BPS does not do installs but most shops will do the install for $300 to $500 depending on location and wiring.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Buy it from whomever actually has one in stock! Good luck.


----------

